# checking visa status



## Luisa (Jan 30, 2012)

I`ve been reading through a few posts about health checks and medicals. A few posts have mentioned checking their visa status, is this online? I have never heard of being able to do that.
(I am in Japan and my husband has applied from outside Oz), is this why we haven`t heard of it?

Luisa


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Did you apply for your visa online? The facility to track your application online is only available to applicants who lodge their visas online.
Check visa status

If you did a paper-based application, you will need to call or email the immigration office where you lodged your visa for all updates.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

You cant check the progress of spouse visas as they're paper applications. You can ask your case officer if you have one or phone DIAC and ask them. But otherwise it's sit and wait I'm afraid.


----------



## Luisa (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks for replying.

yes we are sitting and waiting. Have contacted the embassy a few times but they are really cagey about giving information away. It was six months last month that the forms were filed so was asking if a CO had been assigned or not and whether any progress had been made and all they could tell me was there was no CO as of yet and that things had been `started`.

Not feeling very confident here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

Is Japan a HR country? Some countries take a year to process spouse visas! Mine took 8 months & I applied in the UK! I assume with processing outside of the country due to pulling the DIAC officers out after the events it will take longer but they will be plodding on with it. No news is often good news imo. It means you haven't missed vital information.


----------

